# New Transonic rumors?



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone have any info when a men's version of the new Supreme might hit? 2019? (I hope not that long...)


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Anyone have any info when a men's version of the new Supreme might hit? 2019? (I hope not that long...)


The US on-line Fuji 2019 catalog only looks like a Women's version- and only up to 56cm size.
Fuji Bikes | Supreme 1.1

Unfortunately, the 2019 catalog also shows NO 2019 Transonic, so at least for now no Men's aero road offering except the Norcom (TT/tri bike).
Personally I hope they keep building the Transonic as an all-around road bike with some aero benefits. Nice to be able to go to 28 tires for bad roads & not everyone wants road disc brakes, nor rim brakes put down near the BB.


----------

